

How Google ‘Tricks’ Users into Sharing Location Data - kavehs2
https://www.sherbit.io/how-google-tricks-users-into-sharing-location-data/

======
spacemanmatt
Android OS updates enable it without asking, overruling previous disable
settings. Even as an intentional location services user, this really
frustrates me because it means my wifi-only tablet which sits at home all day
every day starts polluting my location history every time I upgrade but forget
to immediately disable location history for it.

------
cybernot
Unfortunate to see Google abusing their users like this.

------
eridal
DANGER: I've tried the waiting tip, and now I have it enabled to always share
everything by default

Running Android 5.0.2

/rant nice played Google! I'm so pissed right now

EDIT: It's been a while, and I haven't been able to fix the situation. I'm
thinking on wipe the whole system to revert this. This is really sad,
technology should work for us, not against us.

~~~
eridal
that's it. I'm done with this crap.

I'm installing cyanogen right now!

------
wrongc0ntinent
It's been a pet peeve of mine, until i started looking at it as just another
nag screen.

------
SkeptinenSpede
Google, please dont be evil!

